# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Fatma Aliye Topuz

## ceyda

50-tl-nin-arkasinda-kimin-resmi-var-434x410.jpg
Fatma Aliye Hanım (Fatma Aliye Topuz) (d. 9 Ekim 1862, İstanbul - ö. 13 Temmuz 1936, İstanbul) Türk edebiyatının ve İslam coğrafyasının ilk kadın romancısı olarak tanınır.
Zafer Hanım'ın 1877 yılında yayımladığı Aşk-ı Vatan adlı bir roman mevcutsa da yazarın tek romanı olduğu için Zafer Hanım değil, beş roman yayımlayan Fatma Aliye Hanım ilk romancı ünvanını taşımıştır.

9 Ekim 1862'de İstanbul'da doğdu. Tarihçi Ahmed Cevdet Paşa ile Adviye Hanım'ın kızıdır. Kendisine özel bir eğitim verilmese de ağabeyi Ali Sedat Bey'in evde özel hocalardan aldığı dersleri dinlemesi sayesinde kendini geliştirdi. Fransızca merakının ortaya çıkması üzerine ders alarak bu dili çok iyi düzeyde öğrendi.

Fatma Aliye Hanım, 17 yaşında iken 1877-78 Osmanlı Rus harbindeki Plevne Savunması ile ünlü Gazi Osman Paşa'nın yeğeni Kolağası Faik Bey ile evlendi ve dört kızı oldu. (Hatice, Ayşe, İsmet, Nimet)
Evliliğinin ilk 10 yılında ancak eşinden gizli olarak kitap okuyabilen Fatma Aliye Hanım, eşinin bu konudaki tutumunun değişmesinden sonra onun izni ile tercümeler yapmaya başladı. Edebi yaşantısı 1889 yılında Georges Ohnet'in Volonté adlı romanını Meram adıyla çevirmesi ile başladı. Bu romanı Bir Hanım imzasıyla yayımlamıştır. Bu başarısıyla babasının dikkatini çeken Fatma Aliye Hanım, kendisinden ders almaya, fikir tartışmaları yapma olanağına kavuşmuştu. "Bir Hanım"'ın gösterdiği çabalar, ünlü yazar Ahmed Mithat Efendi tarafından Tercüman-ı Hakikat gazetesinde övüldü ve yazar kendisini manevi kızı kabul etti. Fatma Aliye Hanım, bu ilk çevirisinden sonraki çevirilerinde Mütercime-i Meram takma adını kullandı.
1891 yılında Ahmet Mithat Efendi ile birlikte Hayal ve Hakikat adlı romanı yazdı. Romanın kadın ağzından olan kısmı Fatma Aliye Hanım'ın, erkek ağzından olan kısmı Ahmet Mithat Efendi'nin kaleminden çıkmıştı. Eser, Bir kadın ve Ahmet Mithat imzasıyla yayımlandı. Bu romandan sonra ikili uzun süre mektuplaşmış ve bu mektupları Tercüman-ı Hakikat Gazetesi'nde yayımlanmıştır.
Fatma Aliye Hanım, 1892 yılında Muhadarat adlı ilk romanını kendi adıyla yayımladı. Bu romanında bir kadının ilk aşkını unutamayacağı inancını çürütmeye çalıştı. 1899 yılında yayımlanan Udi adlı romanında görevi üzerine gittiği Halepte yaşamına tanık olduğu bir kadın udiyi anlattı. Bu kitapta mutsuz bir evlilik yapan Bedia'nın hikâyesini dönemine göre çok yalın bir dille anlatmıştır. Reşat Nuri Güntekin, edebiyata ilgisini güçlendiren yapıtlar arasında lalasından dinlediği romanlardan sonra Fatma Aliye Hanım'ın Udi romanını sayar. Eserlerinde kadın gözüyle evlilik, eşler arasındaki uyum, aşk ve sevgi kavramı, birbirini tanıyarak evlenmenin önemi gibi mühim konuları işleyen Fatma Aliye Hanım'ın diğer romanları Ref'et, Enin, Levayih-i Hayat adlarını taşır. Yazar romanlarında bireyleşme çabasında olan, çalışan, para kazanan, erkeğe ihtiyaç duymayan kadın kahramanlar yaratır.
Fatma Aliye Hanım, edebi eserlerinin yanı sıra kadın sorunları ile ilgili de eser vermişti. Kadınlara Mahsus Gazete'de kadın sorunlarına ilişkin makaleler yazdı ve muhafazakâr görüşlerden kopmadan kadın haklarını savundu. 1892'de yayımlanan Nisvan-ı İslam adlı kitabında Avrupalı kadınlara İslam'da kadının durumunu anlattı. Romanlarında daha modern kadın kahramanlar yaratan yazar, bu kitapta, makalelerinde olduğu gibi, eski gelenekleri savunmuştur.
1893 yılında Ahmet Mithat Efendi tarafından yazılan Bir Osmanlı Kadın Yazarın Doğuşu (Bir Muharrire-i Osmaniye'nin Neşeti) adlı kitap ününü arttırdı. Bu kitap Ahmet Mithat'ın Fatma Aliye'yi anlattığı yazıları ve Fatma Aliye'nin doğrudan kendisini anlattığı mektuplarından oluşmaktadır. Fatma Aliye mektuplarında bitmek tükenmez bilmeyen öğrenme coşkusunu anlatır.
Fatma Aliye Hanım'ın edebiyat dışındaki uğraşı alanlarından bir başkası ise yardım cemiyetleri idi. 1897 yılında 1897 Osmanlı-Yunan Savaşı'nda yaralanan askerlerin ailelerine yardım amacıyla Tercüman-ı Hakikat gazetesinde yazılar yazdı, Nisvan-ı Osmaniye İmdat Cemiyeti adlı bir dernek kurdu. Bu dernek, ülkedeki ilk resmi kadın derneklerinden biridir. Fatma Aliye Hanım, Hilal-i Ahmer Cemiyeti'nin de ilk kadın üyesidir.
1914 yılında yazdığı Ahmed Cevdet Paşa ve Zamanı son yapıtıdır. Bu romanında Meşrutiyet sonrası siyasal yaşamı ortaya koymayı amaçlamıştır. Resmi tarih tezlerine muhalefet ediyor olması, edebiyat dünyasından dışlanmasına yol açmıştır.

İlk Türk kadın romancı olma özelliği ile Avrupa ve Amerika basınında kendisinden söz edilen Fatma Aliye Hanım'ın Nisvan-ı İslâm adlı eseri Fransızca ve Arapça'ya, Udî adlı romanı Fransızca'ya çevrilmiştir. Émile Julliard adlı bir Fransız yazarının Doğu ve Batı Kadınları adlı kitabını Fransız gazetelerine yazdığı bir mektupla eleştirmesi Paris'te büyük yankı uyandırmıştı. Eserleri 1893 yılında Şikago'da Dünya Kadın Kütüphanesi Kataloğu'nda sergilenmiştir. 

Fatma Aliye Hanım'ın II. Meşrutiyet yıllarına kadar yaygın bir ünü olmasına rağmen zamanla unutulmuştur.

Fatma Aliye Hanım, soyadı yasasından sonra Topuz soyadını aldı.

Fatma Aliye 13 Temmuz 1936 tarihinde İstanbul'da vefat etti. Cenazesi Feriköy Mezarlığı'na gömüldü.

Fatma Aliye Hanım, ilk Osmanlı kadın feministlerden Emine Semiye'nin ablası, tiyatro ve sinema oyuncusu Suna Selen'in anneannesidir.

Fatma Aliye Hanım'ın adı, Beyoğlu'nda ve Çankaya'da birer sokağa verilmiştir.2009 yılında dolaşıma çıkan 50 Türk Liralık banknotların arka yüzünde resmi bulunmaktadır

----------

